# Wanting to sell some reclaimed Redwood. What to charge?



## Dcase

A few months ago someone I knew was tearing their deck off the house so they could build a new one. As it turns out the old deck was all Redwood so I offered to take the wood from the old deck. I ended up with a full trailer load. I have since used some of it and once planed down I have found that most of the wood is in great shape. It is construction grade redwood but I have run into very few knots or defects. Its been mostly very clear. There are rows of two nail holes every two feet or so. I have a plug cutter and have plugged the holes on the wood I have used.

I have had the wood for a few months now and I just don't have enough room in my shop to house it all. I could also use some extra money right now. I have searched some different sites online and from what I can tell Reclaimed redwood can still sell for quite a bit of money. I checked ebay and couldn't really find anyone selling smaller amounts of Redwood..

So my question is if I sell this wood what should I charge per lin foot? The most of what I have is 2×6 and I have boards up to 16 feet long. I don't want to give it away but I also don't want to charge too much. If anyone can give me an idea of a fair price that would be great.

Also if anyone on here is interested let me know, make me an offer and we can work something out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I live in Southern California. I saw an ad last week for 8' & 12' 2×6 redwood for 99 cents a foot. I think that's really cheap. I'm thinking you should get pricing from Home Depot and cut it in half for your stock price. I also think Redwood is harder to get or more expensive in other parts of the country.


----------



## Dcase

Ken - I would assume its much more available in your area considering the redwood comes from CA. You cant buy it at any hardware or lumber stores anywhere over here. You may be able to make a special order but its defiantly not on the racks anywhere.

I could be wrong but I heard that Redwood trees were no longer being cut down and milled or if they are its very limited. This was something that happened after 1980.. Before that it was common lumber for decks, siding and such. With no new lumber being cut and sent over to the east side of the country that made it much harder to get.


----------



## okwoodshop

take few pictures of the lumber and some that you have planed. Give your location so people will know if they can afford to come and get it or are going to have it shipped. we don't get much redwood in TN. so not sure what it looks like. Your idea to plug the nail holes is good, show that when you advertise. Don't forget you can always come down in price but it's hard to go up when making a deal.


----------



## Dcase

I think I have some planed I can take pictures of and put up tonight.


----------



## Cozmo35

Dan, I'll trade you a possum for some of it! LOL!


----------



## Pawky

Dan, when you put your location up as okwoodshop said, don't give your address. Give a general location (S. town; 25 miles south of town; etc). When someone is definitely coming out, then give them your address. I won't even give it really if they say they are interested in coming, until they say I would like to come out today. This can help protect you from getting ripped off in some manner


----------



## Gregn

Hi Dan,
They do sell Redwood in your neck of the woods.
I tried calling some of the reclaimed lumber sources and lumber yards in your area, but the numbers listed on the web seem to be disconnected and couldn't get any information.
Have you tried contacting some of the lumber yards there and seeing what Redwood sells for in your area and then try going from there.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help but did give it the good ole northern try.


----------



## Dcase

Greg- I tried contacting some of the places that sell the reclaimed stuff but I was not able to get response. I can see what places online are selling it for, so I have an idea of what to charge but I just feel its a bit high.

Here are some pictures of a couple of the boards that I have planed down. These only have a couple nail holes. Other then that they are very clear. These boards are about 4ft by 4in and an inch and half or so thick. I have 100 feet or so that I am looking to clear out of the shop.


----------



## JDClay

Hello Dan, I've included a link to a local domestic/exotic wood supplier. "http://www.acaciahardwoods.net/" 
You can check out their pricing on domestic and exotic hardwoods by the board foot. I'd suggest to find one that's comparative to redwood and go from there. They are usually reasonable with their prices and a good bit cheaper than buying from ebay. Also, when searching on ebay it's good to use different topics on the search line such as *redwood, or lumber, reclaimed lumber* etc. and - (minus sign) in front of words for topics that come up in your search that you don't want do view. Example: type the following to search for redwood lumber but don't include items showing up such as pen blanks or advertising etc. * redwood lumber -pen -blanks -advertising*
Also keep in mind pricing on shipping, most places charge more for items longer than 60" and UPS ground is usually the least expensive route. I've received wood/lumber items with just cardboard taped around the lumber, not much really to packaging as long as you can affix a shipping label to.
Let me know what you decide on as far as prices and I'd be interested in probably 4 pieces of your widest boards available if you can cut them at 56" or so.
Hope this may help you in some way. Good Luck.
~ jd


----------



## JDClay

Dan, I found this on ebay for reclaimed lumber for over 4,000 bd feet. Something to give you an idea on pricing. " http://cgi.ebay.com/Reclaimed-California-Redwood-Lumber-circa-1900-/260677787378?pt=Lumber_Molding&hash=item3cb19b5ef2":http://cgi.ebay.com/Reclaimed-California-Redwood-Lumber-circa-1900-/260677787378?pt=Lumber_Molding&hash=item3cb19b5ef2

~ jd


----------

